# All dialects: عزيمة (feast, banquet, dinner invitation)



## jmt356

Suggestion: 
Invitation

I believe عزيمة is of the Palestinian / Levantine dialect.


----------



## Arabus

It is not just Palestinian.
[Off-topic comment removed]


----------



## إسكندراني

This word also has another meaning, close to 'determination'


----------



## ayed

It is commonly used right in Saudi to mean "a banquet" ,."a party" depending on contexts.


----------



## إسكندراني

[Reply to off topic comment removed]
by the way, in Egypt we say عزومة and would not usually understand عزيمة


----------



## Tilmeedh

jmt356 said:


> Suggestion:
> Invitation
> 
> I believe عزيمة is of the Palestinian / Levantine dialect.





إسكندراني said:


> by the way, in Egypt we say عزومة and would not usually understand عزيمة



I'd like to get some confirmation as to where " عزيمة " and " عزومة " are used and in what way(s).

How do these example sentences in Shami look?

Imad and Ghada are hoping to send out wedding invitations soon.

عماد وغادة بيتمنّوا يبعتوا قريبا عزيمات لعرسون.

Amir really appreciated the invitation (i.e., having been invited), but he had to decline because he wasn't feeling well.

أمير عنجدّ قدّر العزيمة, بس كان مضترّ يرفضها لأنّو ما كان حاسس منيح.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Tilmeedh said:


> أمير عنجدّ قدّر العزيمة, بس كان مضترّ يرفضها لأنّو ما كان حاسس منيح.



OK, but the last part, it should be: ما كان حاسس حالو منيح 



Tilmeedh said:


> عماد وغادة بيتمنّوا يبعتوا قريبا عزيمات لعرسون.



عزيمة is not an invitation, it's a banquet or feast or the meal/function in which you invite guests. An invitation is دعوة. The word عزيمة is also used as مصدر for the verb عزم \ يعزم = to invite but it's not used in the sense you used invitation here.

A wedding invitation in English means "the cards or letters that tell people that they are invited to a wedding". In Arabic they are called بطاقات الدعوة or كروت الدعوة so the sentence would be:

عماد وغادة بتأملّوا يبعتوا كروت الدعوة تعرسن عن قريب.

Just FYI, the plural of عزيمة (as banquet) is عزايم not عزيمات.


----------



## Hemza

In the Maghreb (as well as in the Western desert in Egypt), a banquet is said زردة. Is it used somewhere else? If I'm not wrong, it is a Turkish word.


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Iraq there is a dish called zarda, it's probably related. I don't know the origin of the word.


----------



## shafaq

"Zerde"  زردة is a milk+rice based Turkish sweet. Origin of the word is Persian.


----------



## barkoosh

In Lebanese, عزيمة can be used for "invitation" and for the "banquet" you invite people to. It's also short of كارت عزيمة, that is, invitation card (كارت is from the French "carte").


----------



## Dhawawdi

زردة is used in Algeria to mean a feast in conjunction with the term وعدة.
I found this in Mo3jam for the origin: 
من *اللغة التركية* : zerde (طبيخ تركي بالأرز يؤكل في الولائم)

Again its surprisingly used in Morocco which had no direct Turkish influence. 


In Algeria for invitation we would say عرضة but the French loanword; invitation is quite common especially in Algiers.


----------



## cherine

Mahaodeh said:


> عزيمة is not an invitation, it's a banquet or feast or the meal/function in which you invite guests. An invitation is دعوة. The word عزيمة is also used as مصدر for the verb عزم \ يعزم = to invite but it's not used in the sense you used invitation here.


In Egypt, عزيمة is the word for strong will إرادة قوية. And an invitation is دعوة : wedding invitation دَعْوات الفَرَح and to invite someone to your wedding عَزَمته على فَرَحك the maSdar is عُزومة and is the same word used for an invitation for a banquet or even simple mean عَزَمته على الفطار، على الغدا، على العشا... or even anything that you pay for for someone عزمته على التاكسي we rode the taxi together and I paid (well, maybe this one is not common, but just an example to show that "I'm paying" = أنا عازْمَك).


Hemza said:


> In the Maghreb (as well as in the Western desert in Egypt), a banquet is said زردة. Is it used somewhere else?


The only usage I know of this word in Egypt is for a kind of tea serving شاي زردة, I'm not 100% sure what it is, but I think it's when small pots are used to prepare tea and each person has his own pot to keep pouring tea as many times as he wants.


----------



## tounsi51

In TA, the common word for invitation is استدعاء (wedding for example). We do use زردة as in other NAF countries in the sens of banquet or also the party around the mausoleum in honor of holy person


----------



## Mahaodeh

cherine said:


> In Egypt, عزيمة is the word for strong will إرادة قوية.



That's the fus7a meaning. I'm not sure how it came to be used in dialects to mean invite but I'm guessing maybe something like = عزم عليه أن يحضر = he insisted that he came; and with time this acquired the meaning of  'he invited him'. Probably in Egyptian Arabic the مصدر was changed in order not to conflict with the original meaning.

Of course, I'm making some wild guesses here  but it does make some sense doesn't it .


----------



## I.K.S.

tounsi51 said:


> We do use زردة as in other NAF countries in the sens of banquet or also the party around the mausoleum in honor of holy person


Right, That's the old-fashioned concept of the word, those who used to attend such ceremonies, for them the word زردة was almost synonymous with couscous dish.
PS: As Hemza said the aforementioned word retains the meaning of "banquet", as for invitation; the noun عراضة is used instead, it can be conjugated, so we usually say  ...فلان عرض على فلان للعرس , فلان عارض على الرباعة \ناس الدوار كاملين


----------



## Alfaaz

Extra information about _zardah_:


> P زرده _zarda_ (fr. _zard_, q.v.), s.m. A sweet dish made of rice, raisins and almonds cooked in spices and coloured with saffron (a kind of _pulāʼo_, but without meat):—dry tobacco-leaf (eaten with _pān_, or chewed alone;—cf. _sūkhā_);—the yolk of an egg (more commonly _zardī_, q.v.).





> P زرد _zard_ [Pehl. _zart_; Zend _zairit_, rt. _zar_; S. हरित, rt. हृ], adj. Yellow (syn. _pīlā_); pale, pallid, wan, livid: ...


 As stated in the entry, the rice is given a _zard/yellow_ color with زعفران (or yellow food color, which can be a less expensive option)!


----------



## Hemza

Thanks guys for the help about زردة origin and meaning in other dialects/languages.



cherine said:


> The only usage I know of this word in Egypt is for a kind of tea serving شاي زردة, I'm not 100% sure what it is, but I think it's when small pots are used to prepare tea and each person has his own pot to keep pouring tea as many times as he wants.



From an Egyptian on a social media:

"شاي زردة معناها تحط الشاي مع النعناع والسكر في البراد وتسيب البراد ع النار لغاية ما كل ده يتطبخ سوا...بالهنا والشفا".

I have no other proof.


Dhawawdi said:


> Again its surprisingly used in Morocco which had no direct Turkish influence.



But we have many Turkish words in the dialect (although many are disappearing). Some Turkish people lived in Morocco and neighbouring Algeria's Ottoman rulers did have relations with the Moroccan power


----------



## Mahaodeh

Hemza said:


> Some Turkish people lived in Morocco and neighbouring Algeria's Ottoman rulers did have relations with the Moroccan power



Also, dialects are a continuum - the word may have originated further to the east but would find its way through the years towards the west. After all, the Ottomans stayed for a good 400 years in the Levant and Iraq.

Moreover, the Arab-Turkish relations (and thus Arabic's exposure to Turkish) started several hundred years earlier - at lest since the time of the Seljuks in the 10th century so it predates الهجرة الهلالية that started in the 11th century.


----------



## Hemza

True.


----------



## cherine

Hemza said:


> From an Egyptian on a social media:
> 
> "شاي زردة معناها تحط الشاي مع النعناع والسكر في البراد وتسيب البراد ع النار لغاية ما كل ده يتطبخ سوا...بالهنا والشفا".


Then that's the correct definition


----------

